# Hand Tumble Washer - Info Needed



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m looking for a hand operated tumble washer for our Sailboat. I saw an advertisement for one, and at the time I thought who would need something like that? Now that we live aboard six months a year - I do! Most of the time we are not around a Marina or large town so clean clothing becomes an issue.


Thanks for you help


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

Real Goods (www.realgoods.com) used to carry such an item...don''t know if they still do but it might be worth checking.

bobbi


----------



## kokopelli9 (Aug 16, 2002)

Real Goods (www.realgoods.com) used to carry such an item...don''t know if they still do but it might be worth checking.

bobbi


----------



## Nereus32 (Jun 23, 2002)

I have a large, six gallon, plastic frosting pail with tight fitting lid from a bakery. Partially filled with soap, water, and laundry and left on deck to agitate with the motion of the boat, it works, albeit slowly. Being only partially filled, it floats, so you could tie a line to it and set it in the water and let the waves rock it for harder agitation. The handle is plastic, so there are no metal parts to rust. While not ideal, the price sure was right - free! Plus, it doubles as, you guessed it, a bucket!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

there is one called the wonderwash. 1-888-813-9559, or go to www.laundry-alternative.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Also try Lehmans. www.lehmans.com or 888-438-5346.


----------

